# Yellow Dial Seiko 100m



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

.

I thought I would post some information and pictures of a recent purchase from Roy, for anyone considering purchasing it.

The watch is a yellow dial Seiko, 100m SGD561P1.

I bought this because I had a red one previously and the yellow one seemed like an ideal `throw on` for summer.

It is 39mm in diameter and 43mm with the crown.

The crown is screw down and works great, not as great as the usual divers.

The dial - Roy lists it as orange, it appears to look like an organic egg yolk in colour more deep yellow.

The bracelet has solid links and a signed flip lock clasp.

What I like - the dial colour with its Black SEIKO logo and raised numerals and indices - these glow superbly. Case is 10mm thick and slopes inwards and sits comfortably on the wrist. Bracelet is only 18mm wide but looks bigger, its moulds nicley to the wrist.

Don't like - Wish the lume on the hands matched the lume on the numerals.

Overall - A bargain for Â£49, that's different and great for the summer.

Here are some pics

Derek


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great pics Derek, the dial looks more orange then yellow here, honest.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Derek







I was eying that one up too









I came to see you today with a pocket full of watches to show you







....Jeferey collared me for his latest get rich quick ideas


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Derek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I wasn't there Jason, grabbing a few days holiday to paint the hall, and annoy the kids - No! thats the other way round. I hope Jeff didn't irritate too much, he is an acquired taste.









Would have been great too see your new purchases, bring them next time











> Great pics Derek, the dial looks more orange then yellow here, honest.


Cheers Roy, great service as always - many thanks

Derek


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm confused









Is it orange or yellow? Top photo looks yellow but bottom photo looks orange.









That bracelet looks great...really like that!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hope youve taken the hang tag off and are wearing it!!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paul

Strange, but it really looks yellow in the flesh, but in some light it can look

almost orange.

I took this pic with yellow and orange things - still cannot decide


















Yes Jason, the hang tag is off, and the bracelet has been resized using the tools

of the master craftsman


















Derek


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Strange, but it really looks yellow in the flesh, but in some light it can look
> 
> ...


I see what you mean







it's sort of orangy yellow
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> the bracelet has been resized using the tools of a master craftsman


Hey that's my toolkit







All watches can be repaired/serviced with these two basic implements - though I find a bench mounted vice makes refitting crystals and bezels a doddle


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I keep coming back to look at this watch
















It brings water to my eyes ... or is that the lemons?









I'm going to have to buy one sooner-or-later...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I keep coming back to look at this watchÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`ll be watching the `Sales Forum`


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll be watching the `Sales Forum`
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't make any difference --- you missed out on a superb Citizen Diver


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ll be watching the `Sales Forum`
> ...


You had to remind me


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> ←
> ​


Paul, look forward to hearing you first hand verdict on the orange or yellow debate
















Derek


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > ←
> ...


Difficult one, Derek!









Laa-Laa says she is yellow, so the watch must be orange...but I'm not so sure


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

yellange I reckon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> yellange I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Naa_ Jason, are you colour blind?









Its definately _Orow_


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey LuvWatch thanks for posting the photos .... helped me make up my mind and my order is now placed









Hurry up Thursday I'm waiting already


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Last one too Jim, sold out now.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Last one too Jim, sold out now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn nice watches these, Roy.









I reckon a fair few forum members must have missed out on this







... unless you've sold hundreds of them and everyone else is keeping quiet.









Quality of the braclet is particularly good IMHO. And all for Â£49!









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are very nice Paul, I did have quite a few.

I'll try to get some more soon.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm so glad I was on late last night and placed my order as soon as I saw Dereks photos


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gravedodger said:


> I'm so glad I was on late last night and placed my order as soon as I saw Dereks photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with my photos?







Dont you like Orange Juice...or maybe its Laa-Laa


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Laa-la threw me completely





















never in my life did I ever think a teletubby could be used to advertise a Seiko


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

gravedodger said:


> Laa-la threw me completely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should copyright the idea Paul just in case


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

just what is lala doing to the seiko???

Love the braclet and the bezel... wonder if the bezel woudl fit a monster???


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> wonder if the bezel woudl fit a monster???


The bezel doesn't rotate on these Jon - or it didn't on the blue dialled one I had a couple of years ago. Nice watches indeed


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

gravedodger said:


> Laa-la threw me completely
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JonW said:


> just what is lala doing to the seiko???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look guys...it is not "Laa-la" or "lala"























It is "Laa-Laa" (here)

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> gravedodger said:
> 
> 
> > Laa-la threw me completelyÂ
> ...


There are some very uneducated people on this forum don`t you think Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> There are some very uneducated people on this forum don`t you think Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're telling me!









And they don't recognise a bargain when they see one ... someone is currently selling virtually a brand new, still in the box, o.d.m. Ingenious II watch...and only for Â£20







...and, just the other day, there was a Citizen Diver for Â£35


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

See how many topics you can slide the O.D.M. reference into


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> See how many topics you can slide the O.D.M. reference into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a challenge?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> See how many topics you can slide the O.D.M. reference into
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He`s really rubbing my face it ( the Citizen that is)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > See how many topics you can slide the O.D.M. reference into
> ...


Go for it Paul, if it works I may try it, I have about 20 of 'em.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

Seiko arrived this moring







it's a cracker but I can't tell whether it's yellow or orange ... so I'm calling it Bird's Custard Colour


----------

